# Tea Eggs



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone ever make them?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_egg

I tried but I guess I didn't use the right tea. It didn't taste like anything special.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds interesting. What kind of tea did you use, and I would try adding more tea to make them stronger. I heard chicken embryos are favored over seas too.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks interesting but i dont think i would try one myself.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I've seen them before ... but could not bring myself to try them. Maybe because the were next to the sushi.  (I can't stand the smell of sushi.)

Thanksgiving was interesting when my mom ask her neighbor from Hong Kong over each year.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Sounds interesting. What kind of tea did you use, and I would try adding more tea to make them stronger. I heard chicken embryos are favored over seas too.


I used some oolong I had laying around.

I think next time I will make a higher concentration. See if that helps.

I have heard that embryos are preferred.

I saw Andrew Zimmern eat one once and he complained about the feathers.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://rasamalaysia.com/chinese-tea-eggs-tea-leaf-eggs-recipe/


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Have you tried it?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Not yet....I have so many teas. I have loose tea from China that is awesome. Can't tell you what it is, because the package is all chinese, but I love it. I was thinking of trying it with that. I usually boil eggs on Mondays, so maybe try it next week. Tell you what I think.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

It's freezing in Idaho, makes me want to turn on the stove and cook, so making these today. I will post pics when done. Boil in tea, crack them lightly, then Simmered in soy sauce, sounds YUMMY..


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, they look great, check out the shell pattern!! I haven't eaten them yet, letting them cool. As they simmered I added soy sauce to taste. I also used the leftover tea mix and marinated tonights chicken it it.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Not bad...just a hint of flavor, I thought they would be stronger, too. Love eggs!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool ... Thanks for posting!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That is cool....


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

moe pics, chicken turned out awesome..


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the news but i think that is disgusting... lol


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

lol....what's disgusting, the eggs or the chicken? Everybody in my house loved them both. Even my 8 yr old


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks really good !!


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

I was referring to tea eggs.But it's only my opinion..


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Tell us Italy Dan, how do you like your eggs?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Fried, scrambled, poached, boiled, pickled, omeletes, fratadas, quiche, I love them all !!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

They look about like mine did. I was hoping for a stronger color. 

Did you taste them yet?


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

BootedBantam said:


> Tell us Italy Dan, how do you like your eggs?


I won't despice these recipes,God forbid! 
I usually eat eggs as omelette,boiled,fried and in pasta and confectionery.
I don't like, however, the mix of flavors eggs-tea,you know?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thought maybe you liked them boiled with mozzerella and basil on top, sounds yum....

Yes, I did taste them, they were good. Mild taste, but the chicken I marinated in the tea sauce was awesome!!


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

We usually don't eat mozzarella with eggs,i'm sorry


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

You sure are hard to please, Dan!!


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol ahah No,i don't think.But i realized that we have different taste.
In my family we eat mostly foods of the Mediterranean diet


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I picked up some more Oolong tea so I'm going to pick up some five spice powder and try this again. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This time they ended p like rubber. I guess I over boiled them in the marinade? 

Not a bad taste, but the texture is pretty bad.


----------

